# Any dairy free appatizers?



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

I am slightly lactose intolerant and am always looking for delicious dairy free recipes. I am especially interested in dairy free appatizers, which are hard to find. It seems like everything has cheese or mayo in it.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 7, 2006)

This recipe was originally posted by Jkath and is a superbowl party favorite.

*Jack Daniels Kielbasa* 

1 kielbasa (the real stuff, no turkey, no light....) 

Boil in water 20 minutes to get the fat out. Dry on paper towels & cool. Cut into large-ish bite sized pieces. 

In a pan, stir 3/4 cup ketchup, 3/4 cup light brown sugar & 1/2 cup Jack Daniels. Cook on low to med-low. When it's bubbly, add kielbasa. Cook, stirring about every minute or two for at least 45 minutes. (you don't want to scortch it) so it cooks down to a nice saucy consistency. 

These are great appetizers. However, they are just as good if you make it the day before, keep in the fridge & then heat & serve.

I love this recipe and usually end up doubling the recipe. I use medium Pace picante sauce for the salsa.

*Mexican Black Bean Dip*


1-15.5 oz. can black beans
1/3 cup salsa
¼ cup cilantro leaves
4 teaspoons lemon or lime juice
1 garlic clove, minced
Tortilla chips


Drain and rinse black beans. Combine beans, cilantro, lemon juice, and garlic in food processor. Blend until smooth. Garnish with leaflets of cilantro. Keep refrigerated until ready to serve. Serve with tortilla chips. Recipe can be easily doubled or tripled.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 8, 2006)

> It seems like everything has cheese or mayo in it.



Real mayonnaise does not have any dairy in it. Eggs, oil, vinegar and sometimes mustard.


----------

